# Alu Rahmen gerissen Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 Radon 2014



## Molle66 (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Heute nach der Tour entdeckt.
Habe das Rad am 09.08.2014 in Bonn abgeholt.
Bin gespannt wie schnell der Megstore in Bonn brauch um mir zu helfen.
Wie lange dauert so eine Garantie Abwicklung.
Bekommt man den Rahmen auch wieder in der gleichen Farbe?
Hier mal ein Bild vom Riß.
Der Riß ist unterhalb der Befestigung vom Umwerfer.
Hat einer von euch solch ein Problem mit dem Rahmen gehabt?{Riß}
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Maik


----------



## MEK-Biker (15. Februar 2017)

wie lange du auf dem Ersatz warten musst kann ich dir nicht sagen, kann dir aber sagen, dass du keinen rechtlichen Anspruch auf einen weißen Rahmen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle66 (15. Februar 2017)

Jetzt habe ich Post von Bonn,
Das Rad muß im Megastore Bonn abgeben werden.(500km hin und zurück)
Dann wird der Rahmen im Werk geprüft.(keine Zeitangabe wie lange das dauert)
Wenn der Ersatzrahmen dann irgendwann mal da ist kann ich das Rad wieder holen.(500km hin und zurück)
Was kostet der Rahmen wenn ich einen neuen kaufen würde?


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2017)

Rahmen gibt es nicht von jedem Modell einzelnen. Mußte anrufen und Fragen. Warum schickst Deinen Rahmen nicht hin ? Post kostet weniger als Spritgeld. Mußte nur vorher wegen einer Ticketnummer abklären.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Februar 2017)

Bei deinen Rahmen ist die Temperatur beim Schweißen am Ende der Schweißnaht zu hoch gewesen , klär doch ab wen ein Ersatz da ist und
Sende ihn dann hin. Das hier ist überhaupt nicht hilfreich und Schäden an Slide Rahmen sind sehr selten .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Molle66 (15. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Tips Bodo
Aber die brauchen den Rahmen da sie ihn ins Werk wegen der Garantie schicken wollen wurde mir am Telefon erklärt.
So wie du es vorgeschlagen hast ist ok,dann würde ich Früh in Bonn vorbei kommen und der Rahmen könnte wenn es möglich ist an diesem Tag getauscht werden.
Aber das soll wohl nicht möglich sein.
Einmal würde ich die Fahrt auf mich nehmen.


----------



## Molle66 (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Das Rad steht seit 17.02.2017 im Megastore Bonn,der Rahmen wird auf Garantie getauscht.
Den ganzen Umbau erledigt die Werkstatt vom Megastore Bonn.
An der Stelle ein Dickes Fettes Dankeschön den Netten Team von der Werkstatt.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie lange Radon für den Ersatzrahmen brauch,da konnte mir kein genauer Termin genannt werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Maik


----------



## Molle66 (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
Bekomme einen Austauschrahmen in der Farbe Rot Grau.Einzige noch Lieferbare 
Farbe in der 22 Zoll Größe.
Viele andere Farben habe ich gefunden aber Rot Grau finde ich einfach nicht.
Wo findet man Bilder von so einen Rahmen?
Und ist der Steinschlagschutz der bei Auslieferung am Rahmen angebracht war beim Austauschrahmen auch vorhanden?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Könnte der hier sein:


----------



## Molle66 (22. Februar 2017)

Danke für das Bild sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Weiß wäre mir lieber man kanns sich es ja nicht aussuchen.
Bin auf das Endergebnis Ende nächste Woche gespannt.


----------



## Molle66 (25. Februar 2017)

Umbau hat begonnen,bin auf den fertigen Umbau gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (28. Februar 2017)

Der Rahmen sieht doch richtig schick aus. Klasse.


----------



## Molle66 (4. März 2017)

Hallo,
Es ist soweit erster Ausflug mit dem neuen Rahmen.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Bearbeitung dem Werkstatt Team vom Megastore Bonn.


----------

